# Best Strain for Anxiety and Panic Attacks?



## Ganjactivist (Nov 2, 2010)

*This is a combination re-post of a question and a follow up post I posted in my introduction.*


*(Original):*

I am a 23 year old male. I have suffered from a depressive disorder since I was 16. I have also had periodic anxiety attacks. Sometimes I get so depressed I literally can't get a single thing done all day. The panic attacks I have had in the past have made my heart rate increase to 170 - 180 beats per minute.​ 
The last few panic attacks I had happened after smoking marijuana. I haven't smoked since then, and it's been about 6 months now. I miss smoking, and the relaxed feeling I used to get when I first started smoking.​ 
Which strain or strains would be best for me?​ 
I'm looking for a strain that can uplift my mood to help with my depression, and at the same time relax me in a way that would prevent an anxiety attack from following use. It must also allow me to be clear headed as I am aiming to be more productive with my days.​ 
Let me know what you think would work the best in my case. Thanks.​ 
*(Follow Up):*​ 
I read that smoking pure indica strains or hybrid 70(Indica)/30(Sativa) or 50/50 can help reduce or even eliminate panic and anxiety. I have also seen cases of people claiming that the indica strain they smoked helped regulate their heart rate after the onset of an anxiety attack. I read a testimony of one person claiming to have had a panic attack, saying their heart was nearly pounding out of their chest, and after smoking a strain called "Blue Dream" their heart rate returned to normal.​ 
I'm not sure how true this is. After all I have only seen one person say something like this. I am just curious to find out if there really are specific strains that can manage the effects of panic attacks or if all strains simply make the anxiety worse.​ 
I would love to hear what you think on the subject.​


----------



## purplehazin (Nov 2, 2010)

Hey Ganja! Welcome to RIU 

Sounds like the best strain for you would be a Sativa hybrid. Subcool has some very good genetics, so take a look around (here's a sample: http://tgagenetics.com/strain/pandora/pandora.php)

As for the panic and anxiety _after_ smoking, I think this has a lot to do with your setting. If an occasional user smokes in a uncomfortable setting, this could trigger some anxiety or paranoia. Whereas if they were smoking with friends watching a movie at home, they would rarely get a panic attack.

Shit, it's happened to me. Before I was legal a few years ago, I would blaze in my truck before work. One day I'm just finishing up a bowl and a cop car drives slowly behind me. I started to freak out and roll my windows up to stop letting smoke out and my heart was beating so fast. Anyway, moral of the story is to always place yourself in a chill setting when you smoke. This will alleviate hopefully some of your problems.


----------



## Ganjactivist (Nov 2, 2010)

@Hazin: That's a great example. Now that I think back on it, I was smoking in a place that was stressful for me. Unfortunately it was the place where I was living. I was so stressed all the time, I figured smoking would chill me out. It actually ended up making my anxiety worse.

As for finding a possible great strain for stress relief, I think I found something pretty good. I haven't tried it yet because I can't get it where I live. Hopefully my state will pass medical use in 2011. It failed to pass this year  Anyway, I plan to try it in the future. To anyone else who happens to be looking for a great strain for stress and anxiety, here's one that I found today: http://budreviews.com/16-Green-Leaf-Wellness/256-Mr.-Nice-Guy

It's called Mr. Nice Guy. (AKA, Medicine Man)


----------



## Ganjactivist (Nov 12, 2010)

After doing more research over the past week or so, I have discovered a major discrepancy over which strain will truly help a person who suffers from an anxiety disorder. Some say it doesn't matter which strain you smoke as any strain could help your anxiety or potentially make it worse. Then the next group of people claim that a strong Sativa or Sativa dominant hybrid with high THC levels is the way to go for anxiety relief. Simultaneously there is yet another group of people who claim that a pure Indica strain with a high CBD/THC ratio is the solution. Yet again there is another group of people who claim that an Indica dominant hybrid is the best method. After all of that, there are other people who claim it doesn't matter what you try because they claim modern western marijuana does not contain enough CBD (The sedative cannabinoid called Cannibidoil) to relieve anxiety.

So after reading what literally hundreds of people online were saying about the subject, I decided to do some book reading. Unfortunately, after reading through a few chapters of a few different books I found that the "experts" in the medical marijuana field had about the same handle on it that the general public does. I mean they threw in a whole bunch of technical scientific mumbo-jumbo, but it was essentially the same. There were claims of CBD being the main cannibinoid to reduce stress and anxiety, while at the same time saying it is only found today in very small concentrations. In one book they say the highest concentration recorded for a Sativa or Sativa dominant hybrid is 0.1% - 0.35%. In the same book it mentions a higher percentage in Indica and Indica dominate hybrids, with CBD levels reaching 0.6% - 2%. In another book the percentage evaluation for CBD found in Sativa dominant strain was nearly identical to the findings in the previous book. However what I found odd, is in the second book they claim a high level of CBD in some Indica dominate strains that can range from 1.5% - 13%.

To be honest with you, I'm not really sure what to believe at this point. I figure the only way to find what works for you is to test different strains for yourself. I'd like to believe that CBD does help with anxiety as I suffer from a disorder on a daily basis. It is also my hope that neither of these books lied to me. I plan to try several different indica dominant strains over the next months to come, and hopefully I will find one that works for me and may work for you as well. I plan to keep this up for at least a year, but I am hopeful I will find something sooner.

Here's a list I have put together of some possible solutions to the anxiety disorder problem:

Strawberry Cough
Master Kush
Hindu Kush
BC Bud Blueberry
BC Bud Sweet God
BC God Bud
Bubba Kush
Big Bang
Firecracker
White Widow

I will update this thread as I try new strains. I will try to be as accurate as possible with the descriptions of my experience with each bud.

If you try one of the strains listed above before I do, I would love to hear about your experience. Or, If you have had success in relieving anxiety with another strain, I would love to hear about it. I'm sure many others would appreciate it as well.


----------



## growone (Nov 12, 2010)

you are discovering the 'state of the art' in MMJ for depression/anxiety issues
it's poorly understood, and individual responses vary widely
probably the most useful information i've found, and used in practice is the ripening time
you can cut the anxiousness of a strain by allowing it to ripen further, that you can bank on


----------



## ataxia (Nov 12, 2010)

GROW ... what's up man! you got to this one before me .. I was about to comment on this thread about 5 minutes before you but ran out to get coffee instead ( having a slight bout of anxiety now ..) fucking coffee. 
Panic, anxiety, and cannabis .... a subject that's very near and dear to my heart (that beats 200 bpm).... i need a second to get my thoughts together ....


----------



## growone (Nov 12, 2010)

ataxia said:


> GROW ... what's up man! you got to this one before me .. I was about to comment on this thread about 5 minutes before you but ran out to get coffee instead ( having a slight bout of anxiety now ..) fucking coffee.
> Panic, anxiety, and cannabis .... a subject that's very near and dear to my heart (that beats 200 bpm).... i need a second to get my thoughts together ....


what's up ataxia? hope it's not the pulse rate
just to finish the thought on how a long ripening can change things
i revegged a nl#5, but left quite a bit of bud on, this strain was a bit edgy at 11 weeks of flower
anyhow, i ended up with some bud that had been on the stalk for a good 18 weeks
hadn't planned on using it, but it was still in good shape, and it was all amber
in the vaporizer, it was like a sleeping pill
not really stoney at all, just a kind of pure sleepy feeling
not so much anxiety medicine, but just shows how the strain character can change with long ripening


----------



## Brick Top (Nov 12, 2010)

Ganjactivist said:


> *This is a combination re-post of a question and a follow up post I posted in my introduction.*
> 
> 
> *(Original):*
> ...



Follow this link to a list of medicinal strains known to help people with anxiety problems.

http://www.medicalmarijuanastrains.com/tag/anti-anxiety/


----------



## Mynamehere (Nov 12, 2010)

if you gettin panic attacks from weed, start off slow, a hit or 2. relax. been there. believe me. (i was like 11 but i got over it lol.) and sativas brighten up my day pretty good. and now im depression/anxiety free thanks to cannabis. And about any strain takes away my anxeity, yess indica dominants probobly work better for others but thc and im anxeity free. lol, peace


----------



## cowell (Nov 12, 2010)

I just finished up a strawberry cough grow for this reason.. I also have bubba kush, but didn't know it was thought of as an anxiety crusher... will check out how I feel when I smoke some (haven't gotten into it much yet) later and report for ya.

other than just my person input, you have a few good lists already... I was only going to suggest strawberry cough, cause it's the only one I knew about when I ordered last.


----------



## ataxia (Nov 12, 2010)

growone said:


> what's up ataxia? hope it's not the pulse rate
> just to finish the thought on how a long ripening can change things
> i revegged a nl#5, but left quite a bit of bud on, this strain was a bit edgy at 11 weeks of flower
> anyhow, i ended up with some bud that had been on the stalk for a good 18 weeks
> ...


no i was just kidding about my bpm .... I'm ALWAYS anxious ... I didn't want to go on and on like i did in a similar thread ... But i agree with all the advice above ... There's so many questions that would need to be answered to give him a strain or advice. He's worried about his bpm... so i'd say a sativa would be out of the question. I'd also suggest that he not concentrate on his heart rate when or after he gets high .... anyone who has panic/anxiety disorder knows that the more you focus on something wrong and negative thinking the more you'll notice negative differences. also it seems like his anxiety has always been there with or without the ganja. sure the cannabis probably helps it poke it's ugly head out but it's not the drug that's causing it. Anxiety IMO is self induced, 
don't get me wrong ..... I can't control my anxiety, but if i hone on trying to slow down my BPM, my breathing, my state of mind, negative thinking, what if feelings .etc .... it doesn't take much to let the tension go. But it does take time and concentration.
fuck there i went ... I was trying to keep my mouth shut but i get worked up when the subject is brought up. I feel like i've suffered from anxiety/panic disorder for so long that i've become an expert on it... having said that I still can't conquer it.
on that note .... PERFECT ADVICE Grow! gotta let those trichs turn amber to get rid of that speedy onset. While i don't agree that it works all the time, in my case the kick in the head couchlock induces anxiety sometimes for me, it's the only way to calm your smoke down..letting them trichs get amber.
and GREAT FUCKING POST Bricktop. I can't wait to start checking those strains out. It just sucks that everyone is a case to case basis so you have to do the legwork to find out what works for you..... 
reps all around


----------



## growone (Nov 12, 2010)

ataxia said:


> on that note .... PERFECT ADVICE Grow! gotta let those trichs turn amber to get rid of that speedy onset. While i don't agree that it works all the time, in my case the kick in the head couchlock induces anxiety sometimes for me, it's the only way to calm your smoke down..letting them trichs get amber.


i'll second your thought on some indica's becoming 'too indica' with a long ripening
haven't encountered that yet, but have seen a number of reports
mostly keying on the range of effects from different maturities
a staggered harvest where you harvest buds over a period of time can give the wide range of effects that a strain is capable of


----------



## Brick Top (Nov 12, 2010)

ataxia said:


> PERFECT ADVICE Grow! gotta let those trichs turn amber to get rid of that speedy onset. While i don't agree that it works all the time, in my case the kick in the head couchlock induces anxiety sometimes for me, it's the only way to calm your smoke down..letting them trichs get amber.


For many strains you don't need amber trichomes for things to be cool and the gang. Lots of time what gives people the heebie jeebies is the strain they are smoking has not only THC but also THCV and that is what makes them a rocket-sled ride that can be too much for some people. 

A good amount of THCV in a strain will put someone on the moon far faster than Neil Armstrong and his crew ever imagined the moon could be reached when they blasted off for it back in 69.


----------



## ataxia (Nov 12, 2010)

Brick Top said:


> For many strains you don't need amber trichomes for things to be cool and the gang. Lots of time what gives people the heebie jeebies is the strain they are smoking has not only THC but also THCV and that is what makes them a rocket-sled ride that can be too much for some people.
> 
> A good amount of THCV in a strain will put someone on the moon far faster than Neil Armstrong and his crew ever imagined the moon could be reached when they blasted off for it back in 69.


I agree with you on that .. however ... I just finished up a 90 percent indica dominant strain with mostly cloudy/clear trichs and it was like a fucking rocketship.. for me at least.
palpitations, strong speedy onset. Although alot of the phenos from the Cream Carmel from Sweet Seeds varied. some people had more sativa dominant other indica. I actually have a mother i'm growing out right now that's short internodes and squat but the leaves are very narrow like a sativa. I'm not sure what my point in this was .... other than i guess it varies from strain to strain, and breeders.


----------



## josefontes (Nov 12, 2010)

i suffer from anxiety/ptsd - big bang is my favorite medicine so far - also like purple strains that are 85/15 indica/sativa hybrid for during the day (big bang can be a little heavy in the A.M.)


----------



## Ganjactivist (Nov 13, 2010)

*@Jose: *Do you get rapid heartbeat with the 85/15? I'm also curious to know if you have tried any blueberry strains, and if so were they good for your anxiety?

Side Note: I'm sure I can speak for almost everyone who is pro medical marijuana when I say... Why the hell can't our federal governement just legalize it as a medicine? If there were sufficient research labs and enough strains available to run tests on, those who need it could go to a dispensary or compassion club and find the exact strain that would work for them. Just imagine if every single state in the country had that. One place where they evaluate your medical needs, distribute ID cards, cultivate and provide medical marijuana to those who need it.


Idealy the jars containing the cannabis would be labeled accordingly. 

Something Like: 

Name: BC Bud Blueberry
Genotype: 80% Indica / 20% Sativa
THC: 13%
CBD: 1.5%
Cerebral Effects: Relaxed mind, creative, talkative, mildly sleepy. Etc...
Physical Effects: Mild muscle relaxation, joint pain relief. Etc...
Recommended Use: To relieve negative symptoms of Anxiety, Depression, PTSD, Insomnia, Nausea. Etc...

(*The above is purely an example*, and in *no way* represents the actual effects or chemical potency of the strain described.)

However, I think it would be extremely awesome to someday soon see dispensaries all over america doing this. We would know what's in it, what it does to you, and how it can help you.


----------



## Brick Top (Nov 13, 2010)

ataxia said:


> I agree with you on that .. however ... I just finished up a 90 percent indica dominant strain with mostly cloudy/clear trichs and it was like a fucking rocketship.. for me at least.
> palpitations, strong speedy onset. Although alot of the phenos from the Cream Carmel from Sweet Seeds varied. some people had more sativa dominant other indica. I actually have a mother i'm growing out right now that's short internodes and squat but the leaves are very narrow like a sativa. I'm not sure what my point in this was .... other than i guess it varies from strain to strain, and breeders.


Sometimes it is not the herb that is really responsible for palpitations and paranoia, though it can be the trigger ... which might sound rather contradictory. 

After several decades of smoking the most potent THCV rich landrace sativas ever and many pure heavy indicas and any numbers of crosses without any appreciable speeding up of my heart rate, virtually every strain I smoked made my heart race like mad. Once I ended up in an emergency room with a 237 beat a minute heart rate. 

In my case I was born with tachycardia and for some reason when younger no type of herb would trigger it but when I aged they would all trigger it. I was prescribed a medication to regulate my heart beat and ever since I have been able to smoke virtually anything without any appreciable increase in my heart rate, just like when I was young. 

That has made me wonder how many others might also have tachycardia and it is triggered by herb, but not knowing they have tachycardia they blame it all on the herb, and especially on clear or cloudy trichomes. 

Amber trichomes will be more relaxing, to a point anyway since you cannot turn a pure or highly predominant sativa with a clear soaring head high into a heavy couch-lock indica body stone just by waiting for amber trichomes to develop and you cannot turn a heavy couch-lock body stone indica into a clear soaring head high sativa by harvesting when the trichomes are cloudy or even when clear. You can only fine tune what the strains genetics naturally make it. 

But a more relaxing body stone might to a degree overcome a physical condition, but only if it is not as severe or as advanced as mine eventually became. 

That is why I believe in some cases some strains that are too racy for some but very enjoyable too others might be because of an unknown physical condition that can be set off with what would under normal conditions for most people only be a slight increase in heart rate. 

Once your heart begins to beat fast enough fear sets in and the adrenaline begins to pump and then people can freak, and it doesn't necessarily all have to come from the herb that was smoked. It might only be the little push that set off a condition that exists in the person every single day, 24 hours a day, but only needs that little push or a light trigger pull to set off an existing physical problem. 

I'm living proof of that being possible.


----------



## JayTrinity (Nov 13, 2010)

Hay im having a panic attack right now, 
I have some Blue dream that just cured, 
When I got my recommendation the DR. said your a mess and you should try weed but if that does not work I should also try pharmaceuticals because my blood pressure is getting effected by OCD and panic disorder. 

I wont take Dr. Drugs because the gastro issues.


----------



## Tw3nti3ight (Nov 13, 2010)

purplehazin said:


> Hey Ganja! Welcome to RIU
> 
> Sounds like the best strain for you would be a Sativa hybrid. Subcool has some very good genetics, so take a look around (here's a sample: http://tgagenetics.com/strain/pandora/pandora.php)
> 
> ...



Have to agree, the setting and the "mind games" are a big part....Don't let that propaganda bs get to you...

My vitals are perfecto with cannabinoids... You are regulated.


----------



## josefontes (Nov 13, 2010)

hey ganja - no i don't notice a significant increased heartbeat with the 85/15 - and now that i look at the numbers, i guess what i've been using during the day is a 87.5/12.5 (close enough). my heart rate definitely increases a little bit every time i smoke but it doesn't get to the point of being uncomfortable or worrisome.

here's my favorite daytime strain:
http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/dutch-passion-shaman-feminized/prod_264.html

As for the blueberry strains i've only tried blue cheese - loved it, but found it to be a little strong for a busy day. 

Hope this helps brutha. Keep up the good fight - Arizona finally joined the 14 glorious states today!!! it's only a matter of time, its like Gandhi said: justice, like a ripe apple will fall in time [pretty sure i butchered that but it was something like that]


----------



## Ganjactivist (Nov 14, 2010)

I'm starting to think a lot of things play a role in the heart racing factor of smoking. I just started listing some things in my head that would most likely make for an enjoyable and beneficial experience. It seems to me the list goes something like this:

1. Safe & Calm Setting (Foundation)
2. State of Mind (Thinking Positively)
3. Good Company (Positive Reinforcement)
4. Cannabis Selection (Find the strain that makes you the most comfortable)
5. Harvest Time (Harvest early for an upbeat high. Harvest late for a more relaxing high.)

I recently smoked for the first time in about 7 months. I was worried about having a panic attack, and sending my heart racing through the roof. However I didn't have one and my heart was fine. I believe it is because I followed the five steps above. I felt safe which had a calming effect, I was thinking positively because I was calm. If by some chance I started to freak out, I kept it in mind that there were people I trusted there to reinforce the positive vibes in the room. We started with a sativa strain that was harvested a bit early and it only made my heart rate reach 89 bmp. We switched to a more matured harvest of the same strain and even though I was smoking more, my heart rate was at a steady 78 bpm. 

Out of curiosity I tested my blood pressure and pulse rate with a home testing device used on the wrist. I found that even with the soaring euphoric high of sativa, a calming effect could be attained. I believe it strongly had to do with the 5 things I listed above.


----------



## Ganjactivist (Nov 14, 2010)

I would like to add a few strains that may be beneficial to those who suffer from anxiety and panic disorders... I still feel the 5 steps to a positive experience in my previous post remain just as true as they ever did, I would just like to help you with step four of my list. 

So here's a short list:

*Kaia Kush: *It is said to cause a very relaxing and creative effect. Seems very good for relieving stress and anxiety. This is definitely the next strain I would like to try. (As soon as I possibly can)

*Prozack:* This strain is said to provide a pleasant relaxed feeling, much like the synthetic drug prozac. (I used to take prozac by prescription. I'm curious to see how similar the effects of this strain relate to that drug.)

*Violator Kush: *This plant has the highest level of CBD I have ever seen in any strain. Very good for physical stress as it will relax your muscles and help you sleep to recover. After all, deep relaxation and sleep are about as natural as it gets when it comes to the body's natural recovery. (May also be good for insomnia, which I also suffer from.)

*Hammerhead: *This strain is also claimed to have one of the highest CBD levels of any modern strain. Although I could not find a listing of the CBD percentage, most descriptions of this plant include details similar to Violator Kush. It has many medicinal uses such as pain relief, muscle relaxation, anxiety relief, and helps with insomnia.

All of these strains can be found at the Attitude Seed Bank. If you've never been there, do a quick google search. Once you're at their site do a site search for the strains listed here. 

Good Luck!


----------



## baaamalaaam (Nov 14, 2010)

You should also be considering different delivery methods such as tinctures, edibles, vaporizing, etc...
As far as anxiety for me, I always find that Bubba Kush works great! Most purple strains are good. Grape Ape, Shishkaberry...
Queen Diesel and Kali Mist are both on the sativa side but with no anxiety.
Im kind of in the same boat as you. I've been hunting for something to the equivalent of "herbal xanax," lol. I too wish that more medical-specific research and breeding could be done in this country. Try making some canna-butter with just stems: everything smaller than ~3/16ths of an inch. Lots of CBD, CBN will end up in your butter, which makes for very sedate, tension-easing cookies!
Good luck!!!


----------



## ataxia (Nov 15, 2010)

Ganjactivist said:


> I'm starting to think a lot of things play a role in the heart racing factor of smoking. I just started listing some things in my head that would most likely make for an enjoyable and beneficial experience. It seems to me the list goes something like this:
> 
> 1. Safe & Calm Setting (Foundation)
> 2. State of Mind (Thinking Positively)
> ...


just a tip .... if you're suffering from anxiety ... STOP TAKING YOUR PULSE. I'm sure it helps ease your mind when your numbers are low but you're just reinforcing that "what if" situation. what if your heart rate goes up??? surely you know your not going to die even if it feels like it.... 
I appreciate the observations your making with the herb in your search to find the right one, but from one anxiety sufferer to another .. you're focusing on things that could make your anxiety worse.
don't worry about bpms, don't worry about your breathing, don't worry about your ailments .... just TRY and turn that focus on positive thinking..... Weed hasn't killed anyone. the ganja you're smoking will not cause your demise.
If you find your pulse rising ... it's easy to calm it down with breathing techniques, positive thinking, and distraction therapy ..... while all of this doesn't work for me .... I'm just trying to give you tips to keep you from bugging. You'll be fine my man...
only blueberry strain i've tried is Crimea Blue (Blueberry x Ukranian hashplant) from Barney's. It was great.... all the phenos i had were more on the uppity onset, but a total laydown after that. It's claimed to be a strain that has good levels of CBD/CBN. It does .. but you can only try and see if it works for you


----------



## Brick Top (Nov 16, 2010)

No offense intended towards anyone here making recommendations but if someone is looking for a true medicinal strain, due to a true medical problem, it would be wise to look for information on a site dedicated to medicinal marijuana strains rather than ask advice on any herb growing site regardless of what forum you might ask in. 

This is only one such site but it seems to be a pretty good one. If a second or third opinion is wanted do a Google search for other medicinal marijuana information sites. 

Such sites are far more likely to be more up to speed on what works best for what conditions and on what's new and it will eliminate the posters who always try to push their favorite breeders strains regardless of if they might be decent strains for a person's medical condition or absolutely terrible strains for a person's medical condition but regardless of which they might be they will always claim them to be the very best of the very best.

Keep in mind that you are asking about actual medication and not asking what someone's personal likes, tastes and preferences are..

**


 



Indica »
Acapulco Gold
Afghan Kush
AK48
Avalon
Big Bud
Black Magic Kush
Blackberry Kush
Blue Dynamite
Blue Thunder
Bluecheese
Blurberry
Brett's Passion
Bubble Kush
Caboose
Donk
Endless Sky
Fruity Pebbles
Full Melt Hash
Fuzzy Wuzzy
Golden Goat
Grand Daddy Purple
Grape Ape
Grape Kush
Green Beem
Hash Dawg
Hindu Kush
Hong Kong Star
Jack Flash
Kryptonite
Kush
L.A. Woman
LA Confidential
Lavender Hash
LSD
Master Kush
Master Kush Diesel
MK Ultra
Moolah
Northern Lights #7
Nothern Lights x Skunk
NY Kush
OG Headband
OG Kush
Orange Crush x Ice Cream
Perplex
Plum
Pure Gold
Pure Power
Pure Power Plant
Purple Erkle
Purple Kush
Sensi Star
Skunk #1
Smelly Guy
So Gouda
Sour OG
Space Kush
Spawntanica
Sputnik
Star Nebula
Strawberry Kush
Sugar Skunk
Super Skunk
Sweet Dreams
Tangerine Kush
THC Bomb
The Church
The Magic
Top 44
Ultimate Indica
White Haze
White Rhino
 
Sativa »
Afgooey
Agent Orange
AK47
Amnesia
Black Widow
Blue Dream
Blueberry
Blueberry Haze
BOG L.S.D
Bubblegum
Buddahs Love
C4 Hash
Casey Jones
CH9
Chiesel
Chocolope
Cinderella 99 (C99)
Deadman
Diesel
Doyon Bud
Durban Poison
Flo
Gnarsty
Grapefruit
Grapefruit Haze
Great White
Great White Shark
Green Crack
Hawaiian Snow
Headband
Incrediberry
Island Maui Haze
Island Sweet Skunk
Jack Herer
Jock Horror
Juicy Fruit
Lamb's Breath
Lemon Skunk
NYC Diesel
NYC Sour Diesel
Purple Pussy
Sage and Sour
Skunk #11
Snowcap
Sour Diesel
Stinky Pete
Strawberry Cough
Sugar Green Skunk
Super Silver Haze
Sweet Haze
Sweet Island Skunk
Sweet Tooth
The Wiz
Trainwreck
Vortex
White Widow
 
 
*Strain Guide*


*Search medical marijuana strains by illness or desired effects:*

Anxiety
Body Buzz
Calming / Relaxing
Clear Head
Couch Lock
Day Time Use
Energizing
Increase Appetite / Munchies
Headache (also see pain below)
Insomnia
Nausea
Night Time Use
Pain


http://www.medicalmarijuanastrains.com/strain-guide/


----------



## growone (Nov 16, 2010)

Brick Top said:


> No offense intended towards anyone here making recommendations but if someone is looking for a true medicinal strain, due to a true medical problem, it would be wise to look for information on a site dedicated to medicinal marijuana strains rather than ask advice on any herb growing site regardless of what forum you might ask in.
> 
> This is only one such site but it seems to be a pretty good one. If a second or third opinion is wanted do a Google search for other medicinal marijuana information sites.
> 
> ...


i can certainly second the intent here, medical information is what threads like these are about
i do like the link posted, and have used it in my research
i didn't find them as useful as i would have liked though
the medical sites seem to have a lot of summarization, often of strains that are not available in non MMJ states
i get more raw information here(and on other grow sites), both sites have their place, both are useful


----------



## Brick Top (Nov 16, 2010)

growone said:


> i can certainly second the intent here, medical information is what threads like these are about
> i do like the link posted, and have used it in my research
> i didn't find them as useful as i would have liked though
> the medical sites seem to have a lot of summarization, often of strains that are not available in non MMJ states
> i get more raw information here(and on other grow sites), both sites have their place, both are useful


There will always be some regional or local strains mentioned and I have read articles where some dispensaries and local online sites will play a name game of sorts and alter or give new names to old strains so they can then claim to have the latest and the greatest, and in the case of a dispensary charge more for their renamed strain. But many are big name strains where seeds are readily available online. 

I thought I had added the following information but either I did not hit send or I dreamed about the thread last night because I do not see it now but by following this link .... http://en.seedfinder.eu/ ... you can find information on 2410 different cannabis varieties. *2155* of them from *145* established breeders - linked and expanded with *77* pure local breeds, *34* clone-only strains and *144* various unknown or legendary varieties. Not all are available for sale but those that are, are listed as such and locations where they can be purchased are listed. The strains listed are by no means all that exist or all that have ever existed but it is the largest collection of strain information I have located to date so it might come in handy for some. 

And as I mentioned the medicinal site I posted was only one and a quick Google search will find many more, and again not to be offensive towards anyone here, I would tend to believe and trust information found there more than on any site like this. It is all too common for people to push favorite breeders gear only because they like it the best for their recreational purposes. When a message contains wording like 'I would think' or 'I would guess' and then they mention a breeder and a strain or two that they say is their favorite breeder or favorite strain or strains and they only smoke strains from that breeder, it oft times comes off as being a commercial for that particular breeder. When those strains, and sometimes even the entire breeder's line, are compared to proven medicinal strains known to be of help oft times they are not found and they turn out to be totally different than the strains known to be helpful and often times none of them are found on any medicinal strain lists .... you need to take such information not only with a grain of salt but an entire salt lick because the poster is only pushing their favorite recreational strain breeder.

I did a quick Google search and it came up with 2,350,000 hits for medicinal marijuana strain information. I am not endorsing any of these sites. In fact I only brought them up long enough to copy the web addresses. I only did it to show how in about two minutes or less a handful of medicinal marijuana sites can easily be found and where information, that will in almost every case be more reliable that what will be found on herb growing sites, can easily be found. Some sites mainly list strains and some sites mainly list or rank dispensaries and some give general knowledge about which general types of strains work best for differing conditions, but at least the information comes from people whose profession is dealing in medicinal strains and helping people in need. 

I hope that at least something here is of help to at least one person in need. 

http://strainreview.com/

http://www.medicalmarijuana.net/patient-resources/what-is-medical-marijuana/

http://www.xda-developers.com/windows-mobile/medical-marijuana-strain-guide/

http://sandiegoorganicwellnessassociation.org/category/medical-marijuana-information/

http://www.compassionatecoalition.org/mmjinfo

http://www.disaboom.com/alternative-therapies/medical-marijuana-strains-which-is-right-for-you

http://www.groundflower.com/dispensaries/alpine-herbal-wellness

http://www.caregiverscup.com/

http://www.ganjagrocer.com/Strains.html

http://medicalmarijuanalisting.org/finding-the-right%20-strains-of-marijuana-for-your-medical-condition

http://www.mjguide.com/modules.php?name=Strainguide

http://www.kindreviews.com/

http://a2m2pc.org/Strains.cfm

http://marijuana-health.org/2010/10/13/medicinal-marijuana-strains/

http://cannacentral.com/

I also included an article that I had read before that in part explains the lack of true high quality medicinal strains and how the quest for the 'Holy Grail' by breeders for recreational strains have pretty much bred CBD out of their strains and how CBD is highly important for medicinal purposes. I felt some might find it interesting. 

*Why Modern Medical Cannabis Strains have Minimal CBD* 


Sam the Skunkman says that nearly all modern cannabis is pretty much CBD-free or the levels are so low as to be miniscule, landrace indicas are the way to go.

Right now there's simply no strains available where cbd will make up more than 2% of the overall cannabinoids (.5% of the flower weight) and no way of cultivating a noticeably higher cbd content. For the most part conversion of cbg into cbd is controlled by a single gene (Bd) which is codominant with the gene that converts cbg into thc. For example a plant that inherits a Bd gene from one parent and a Bt gene from the other will have roughly equal content of Cbd and Thc. However, if the plant is homozygous for Bd it will have very little thc and if its homozygous for Bt it will have very little Cbd.

While it is true that afghani landraces can have a high cbd content. Since having a Bd gene will replace half of the thc content with cbd seed companies always remove the Bd allele from the gene pool in order to maximize thc potency and stay competitive. Right now Breeders choice is working on several indicas from afghanistan, pakistan, and north india as well as Sativas from Hokkaido and intending to produce versions both with the Bd gene for producing high cbd levels and without. All of the plants produce high cannabinoid levels. The six hokkaido strains we're working with are very hardy and fast flowering. They can be planted pretty much anywhere and left uncultivated/unfertilized and as long as they aren't eaten by wild animals harvested by mid august. They have a fairly low frequency of the Bd allele with most of the plants produce 5-10% thc but I believe the Bd allele does still occur in at least some of them. This makes a very good strain for medical users who require high cbd levels. Since depending on the plant high cbd strains don't produce as much of, if any high it is important for the plants to be effortlessly grown clandestinely and take very little effort and resource which can be taken away from primary thc producing plants. The Hokkaido strains which still possess the bd allele are perfect for this scenario. Since the nature of the genes which control cbd production only allow for plants to produce either veryl low levels cbd, rough 50/50 thc/cbd or very low levels of thc manufacture of hashish or honey oil allows for the med user to mix high cbd and high thc plants at a ratio which produces the desired medicinal effects.


----------



## growone (Nov 16, 2010)

here's a recent article posted on MSNBC and the wonders of mainstream medical anxiety medications

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/40199202/ns/health-health_care/

here's the topic title

Sleeping pills, anxiety meds may shorten lives Canadian study links the drugs with a 36 percent increase in the risk of dying over a 12-year period


----------



## bunnyface (Nov 16, 2010)

hey,,
I was put on diazipam by doc's for aniexty,, so I dicieded to get a good weed and am off the tablets now, 
Skunk 1, works great for me, but some say it dosnt help and works to make it worse!!!I havent found this,,,

I think anything is better than nun at all.!!!
TAKE IT EASY.....


----------



## Brick Top (Nov 16, 2010)

bunnyface said:


> hey,,
> I was put on diazipam


Another name for Valium ... I've taken that and Xanax and Klonopin but herb works better ... at least for me.


----------



## emilyblunt (Nov 22, 2010)

I would recommend smoking with company. You can smoke with your best friend to reduce any anxiety attacks. Also, smoke in a comfortable setting. Any sativa strain would do.


----------



## Olympus Mons (Nov 22, 2010)

Good thread, Ganjactivist. It's topic near and dear to me as I use weed for depression relief primarily. I've been on almost every man-made drug mentioned in this thread so far and weed is by far the best for me. 

I'm a legal grower in Michigan, but sadly I had to use a physical condition to get my card as mental illness is not covered in the Medical Marihuana Act. It's bullshit, but there are ways around it. So I was really excited to finally grow my own and find out what strains were best for me. I have a long ways to go, but you may be interested in the results of an experiment I did last month. 

First I will say that I love sativas. They seem to cause the most anxiety because they're such a head trip, but I'm a creative artist so couch-locking indicas aren't for me except for bedtime. I chose White Widow for my first grow because it's got a rep like no other. I flowered three plants, harvesting one at 8 weeks (clear triches), one at 9 weeks (half clear, half cloudy), and one at 10 weeks (mostly cloudy, a few amber and a few clear triches). I didn't think this experiment would come to much, but I was way wrong. The difference was huge. The 8 week clear triche Widow gave me intense paranoia and bad feelings. As you said, the weed isn't everything. No more than a pill can cure things that are wrong in your life, neither can a plant. If there are problems, weed won't solve them. What you need is something to help you forget them and not dwell on them. I repeated baking down with the 8 week plant to make sure and had similar thoughts even with friends around. At first I thought I would have to stop growing WW. When I vaped the 9 week Widow and I was blown away at how much better I felt. It was almost day and night. I felt more relaxed, more comfortable and more creative. The 10 week plant was similar to the 9 week in high but lasted a bit longer. 

One of these days I'll write a long thread about my findings. I'm growing some Strawberry Cough currently and look forward to seeing how that affects me. But for now, that's my two cents.


----------



## MeJuana (Nov 22, 2010)

California OG strains have this amazing head, then immediately followed by the body rush... So far it is the best I have tried.. Indica anything seems to work right away but it makes me so heavy... Amazingly I think it is the Indica I need and the Sativa I want.

OG Kush hands down the best so far..


----------



## Ganjactivist (Nov 24, 2010)

Brick Top
[U said:


> Anxiety[/U]
> Body Buzz
> Calming / Relaxing
> Clear Head
> ...


I like this guide very much. Thank you for sharing it with everyone. Best one I've seen so far. After taking a look at the different strains, I believe the best strain for daytime anxiety relief would be strawberry kush, and night time relief would be master kush for a good night sleep. Just my opinion, but they seem like they would work the best for me.


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 14, 2011)

Brick Top said:


> Sometimes it is not the herb that is really responsible for palpitations and paranoia, though it can be the trigger ... which might sound rather contradictory.
> 
> After several decades of smoking the most potent THCV rich landrace sativas ever and many pure heavy indicas and any numbers of crosses without any appreciable speeding up of my heart rate, virtually every strain I smoked made my heart race like mad. Once I ended up in an emergency room with a 237 beat a minute heart rate.
> 
> ...


I think my condition is similar to yurs. I used to smoke like crazy when I was young. I never even knew there was indica and sativa...just weed...lol. Now energy drinks that I used to guzzle cant be consumed coffee is decaf etc...and weed is a hit or miss now for me. I am going to look up this condition and see if it sounds lie me or not. I have intermittent high bp and pulse now. I have been into tennis body building wrestling and running since a kid. I used to have a resting pulse of 59. Some thing happened to me like 5-6 yrs ago.
What medication did they give you for the *tachycardia? Thanx*


----------



## Bob91403 (Feb 28, 2011)

It's the CBD content that you're interested in, not the THC. It's the CBD that's credited for most medical, cancer, nausea, anxiety relief. The THC just gets you high, relieves aches and pains, and lets you sleep. Some strains are better for this than others. Surprisingly, the best ones for anxiety are not the top shelf, high priced, kick ass strains(Jedi OG, Diamond OG). The best strains for anxiety are on the middle shelf. They won't get you as high, but they will relieve your stress(Champagne Kush, Banana Kush). Check out http://www.budgenius.com They do a lot of testing for the MM industry. Look at the numbers, I'm sure you'll find what you're looking for. Now, if you want a really high CBD and THC content, I recommend concentrates. Oil is very potent and less expensive than others. At $30 a gram and 60% THC, that's like paying $10/gm for the strongest bud in the dispensary. Easy to use too. You heat a pin with a lighter, dip it in the vial, touch the pin to a nug, and toke away. One hit and quit, two hits and it's a four hour coma. 420 and out.


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 28, 2011)

Bob91403 said:


> It's the CBD content that you're interested in, not the THC. It's the CBD that's credited for most medical, cancer, nausea, anxiety relief. The THC just gets you high, relieves aches and pains, and lets you sleep. Some strains are better for this than others. Surprisingly, the best ones for anxiety are not the top shelf, high priced, kick ass strains(Jedi OG, Diamond OG). The best strains for anxiety are on the middle shelf. They won't get you as high, but they will relieve your stress(Champagne Kush, Banana Kush). Check out http://www.budgenius.com They do a lot of testing for the MM industry. Look at the numbers, I'm sure you'll find what you're looking for. Now, if you want a really high CBD and THC content, I recommend concentrates. Oil is very potent and less expensive than others. At $30 a gram and 60% THC, that's like paying $10/gm for the strongest bud in the dispensary. Easy to use too. You heat a pin with a lighter, dip it in the vial, touch the pin to a nug, and toke away. One hit and quit, two hits and it's a four hour coma. 420 and out.


 I have heard that for the growers that want anti-anxiety strains that letting them flower past peak chopping time makes the thc level go down and the cbd level rise. I cannot confirm this, and wanted to see if others know if this is true.


----------



## growone (Mar 1, 2011)

^^^ some say that you will get more cbd from a later cut
i do see a number of credible sources that you get more cbn, which is what thc degrades to over time
cbn is supposed to produce a sedative/spacey effect, cbn is not given much respect
my own experience with late cuts is you do get a less edgy more sedative effect
but i wouldn't describe it as more 'spacey', nothing like that at all
thing is, unless you have a laboratory to test your cuts over a period of time, there is a lot of guess work involved in what cannabinoids are in your smoke


----------



## jack3208 (Aug 8, 2011)

well from my experience Sativas make me panic and anxiety worsens..and most Indicas make me feel miserable..some times both can make me parodied..best thing to do is research the pros and cons of each individual strain Sativa or Indica..Me personally I would go with a Indica that doesn't make me parodied or miserable (that tingling feeling in your body is the CBD's getting to work)..nothing too strong..you can graduate to a higher grade when you build a tolerance..I would say that GDP is the best for anxiety relief and give you a clear head and it makes you feel warm-a-fuzzy lol..watch out for "creative thoughts" that mean PARANOIA..well some people can tolerate being paranoid so you'll just have to try it for your self..check these sights out

http://budgenius.com/ 

http://www.medicalmarijuanastrains.com/

I smoked GDP and didn't have any anxiety symptoms for a week so its very good..don't over do it you'll end up a pot head.

O and you don't want to just get high to forget everything either, it will all come rushing back..stay away from ephorics, energetics, ones that make you happy or focused, aroused, or uplifting feeling. All of those efects can induce anxiety.


----------



## weed4youandme (Jan 5, 2014)

Now why, why would he want any sativa as some have said, when he has anxiety??? No he would not want to feel speedy with a rapid heart rate and paranoia! He would want pure indica! which would act with a strong calming affect. like an Afghani or white rhino, grand daddy purple.


----------



## sunni (Jan 5, 2014)

everyone is different with anxiety its pretty specific to each person what works for one might not for another. everyones triggers are different and everyones anxiety levels are different too


----------



## BWG707 (Jan 5, 2014)

I recently found that Sleeslack x Skunk#1 works very well for me. It has a slight body tingle that actually relieves pain, short term, and at the same time it greatly reduces my anxiety. It's similar the weak diazapam. I grew 2 freebie seeds as backup plants and both were female. I didn't pay alot of attention to them, never transplanted and didn't feed much. Now after they have had a 2 month cure I started sampling. I didn't expect much at all, was thinking about turning it all into wax, but after smoking on it for a couple days I'm very impressed. Definitely my go to medical strain now. Funny how things work out sometimes, I almost pulled those plants a couple times.


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 5, 2014)

I have a cut of Gods Gift that seems like an OG dom ,, nothing but relaxing anti-anxiety med.

The Blueberry x GDP I have is the same, just a comforting relaxing smoke.


----------



## Elgreeno (Sep 22, 2016)

Hi I also suffer from sever anxiety, panic attacks and depression. If a strain doesn't say specifically that it treats anxiety I won't touch it. Anyhow do you happen to know anything about the strain Sirius? It's a chemdawg stardawg crossed Indica I got from Tilray. I can't seem to find any info on it  Please help?


----------



## lokie (Sep 22, 2016)

Elgreeno said:


> Hi I also suffer from sever anxiety, panic attacks and depression. If a strain doesn't say specifically that it treats anxiety I won't touch it. Anyhow do you happen to know anything about the strain Sirius? It's a chemdawg stardawg crossed Indica I got from Tilray. I can't seem to find any info on it  Please help?


Try asking your strain question in the Seed and Strain forum. 
Someone there may know something about it.
https://www.rollitup.org/f/seed-and-strain-reviews.43/


----------



## Elgreeno (Sep 23, 2016)

lokie said:


> Try asking your strain question in the Seed and Strain forum.
> Someone there may know something about it.
> https://www.rollitup.org/f/seed-and-strain-reviews.43/


Thank you


----------



## Elgreeno (Sep 23, 2016)

http://berkeleypatientscare.com/2011/03/12/beginners-guide-to-medical-cannabis-choosing-the-right-strain/

This helps a lot for novice smokers looking for a strain for really anything but particularly anxiety and depression. 

Hope this helps


----------



## bartow (Sep 24, 2016)

I am mostly a trial and error guy with little technical knowledge. I don't think you are ever going to get the results you want from smoking the stuff. For anxiety, I use any of the white strains. Right now I am using something called Snow White that I got originally from Nirvana. Now I make my own seeds. 
It works well to make infused coconut oil and take micro doses throughout the day. For anxiety, avoid actually getting high from the oil but just keep enough in your system to level out the anxiety. I am not saying to stop smoking the stuff but to just expect smoking it to do a lot for anxiety. 
I doubt that the actual strain will make less difference than how you take it. IMO either type in its pure form might cause a problem. I would look for a balance that leans toward indica.


----------



## Michiganjesse (Sep 30, 2016)

Ganjactivist said:


> *This is a combination re-post of a question and a follow up post I posted in my introduction.*
> 
> 
> *(Original):*
> ...


You will have to try some different strains. Every person is different one may do good for one person bit not another. Indica dominant strains is what i like 9lbs hammer is my favorite. I get anxiety from sativa dominant strains not all but more so than most indica dominant ones. One sativa that i like is golden goat. You may want to try those strains as for my wife and myself deal with many of the same issues and those two strains i mentioned helped


----------



## Michiganjesse (Sep 30, 2016)

bartow said:


> I am mostly a trial and error guy with little technical knowledge. I don't think you are ever going to get the results you want from smoking the stuff. For anxiety, I use any of the white strains. Right now I am using something called Snow White that I got originally from Nirvana. Now I make my own seeds.
> It works well to make infused coconut oil and take micro doses throughout the day. For anxiety, avoid actually getting high from the oil but just keep enough in your system to level out the anxiety. I am not saying to stop smoking the stuff but to just expect smoking it to do a lot for anxiety.
> I doubt that the actual strain will make less difference than how you take it. IMO either type in its pure form might cause a problem. I would look for a balance that leans toward indica.


Yes edibles good call i take 3 a day not micro dose though 100mlg each but that's 2 years daily to get to that point


----------



## Michiganjesse (Sep 30, 2016)

Ganjactivist said:


> I like this guide very much. Thank you for sharing it with everyone. Best one I've seen so far. After taking a look at the different strains, I believe the best strain for daytime anxiety relief would be strawberry kush, and night time relief would be master kush for a good night sleep. Just my opinion, but they seem like they would work the best for me.


As you see everyone is different


----------



## bassman999 (Sep 30, 2016)

Michiganjesse said:


> You will have to try some different strains. Every person is different one may do good for one person bit not another. Indica dominant strains is what i like 9lbs hammer is my favorite. I get anxiety from sativa dominant strains not all but more so than most indica dominant ones. One sativa that i like is golden goat. You may want to try those strains as for my wife and myself deal with many of the same issues and those two strains i mentioned helped


I honestly get more anxiety from indica dominate strains as my body twitches and jerks from them often.
Weird I know, but sativas rapid hearbeat etc... doesnt give me the anxiety as bad


----------



## Michiganjesse (Oct 1, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> I honestly get more anxiety from indica dominate strains as my body twitches and jerks from them often.
> Weird I know, but sativas rapid hearbeat etc... doesnt give me the anxiety as bad


Exactly my point everyone body chemistry is different and all the Google searches in the world are going to be minimal help at best. There is not enough research on this yet. The studies I'm assuming yes assuming are just averages of what people said each strain helped them with. There really is not much research on the matter. You have many cannabinoids and many other compounds in cannabis. Also different phenos of the same plant. Along with at what point it was harvested early or late. Just a week or two will change the effect of the high. Harvest early more head high harvest late more couch lock effect. So many variables at play. These sites and the ones people are talking about will help you get a start but trial and error is what is going to show you the strain that is best for you.


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 1, 2016)

Michiganjesse said:


> Exactly my point everyone body chemistry is different and all the Google searches in the world are going to be minimal help at best. There is not enough research on this yet. The studies I'm assuming yes assuming are just averages of what people said each strain helped them with. There really is not much research on the matter. You have many cannabinoids and many other compounds in cannabis. Also different phenos of the same plant. Along with at what point it was harvested early or late. Just a week or two will change the effect of the high. Harvest early more head high harvest late more couch lock effect. So many variables at play. These sites and the ones people are talking about will help you get a start but trial and error is what is going to show you the strain that is best for you.


This is all true, good post!


----------



## Michiganjesse (Oct 1, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> This is all true, good post!


I found mine 9lbs hammer


----------



## Michiganjesse (Oct 1, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> This is all true, good post!


I try to stay current on all research. What little there is Israel is in front of everyone in that matter


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 1, 2016)

Michiganjesse said:


> I try to stay current on all research. What little there is Israel is in front of everyone in that matter


Shame US and other big countries arent leading the way


----------



## Carlos Danger (Oct 3, 2016)

I use Hemp based CBD products. Palmetto Harmony under the tongue.


----------



## DogEatWeedWorld (Oct 3, 2016)

CBD critical cure. Great for ptsd and panic attacks. As well as many other ailments. 1:1 thc:cbd


----------

